# share dealing



## polsonm87 (Jul 20, 2006)

hi all, 
am currently looking into a bit of share dealing through my bank
couple of questions if anyone could help

Bank of Scotland offer Share Dealing or a Share Builder accounts, what is the difference?

What is the difference between Pay away, Hold in account, Re-investment?

cheers now


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Pay away is transfer for to nominated bank account.

Hold in account will leave the monies in your online account until you decide to transfer to your bank account or invest in more shares.

Re-investment will be to re-invest in more shares.

Personally I have an online account with iii.co.uk they have low rates and very easy to use.
Simon


----------



## polsonm87 (Jul 20, 2006)

thanks so hold in account is probably the best!


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

You should get a choice of the 3 options with an online account, with my iii account it's not a case of one or the other but I have the choice when I decide to sell shares.

Simon


----------



## polsonm87 (Jul 20, 2006)

cheers simon, just made an account on iii so should be able to buy my first shares once i get the account registered!


----------

